# Dark Circles under toddler's eyes/lack of something?



## Jessica Nienhuis (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello,
can anyone help me? Lately I've noticed that my 13.5 month old daughter has dark circles under her eyes. People sometimes comment that she looks tired, although I know she isn't. She sleeps about 11-12 hrs in the night and has a 1-2 hour nap in the day. She rarely gets cranky so I know she gets enough sleep. She has NEVER been sick, even with the sniffles, and she eats/pees/poops great everyday! I stopped immunizing her after her 6 month. Is she maybe lacking iron or some other vitamin/nutrient? Does anyone else have this problem with their toddler? I would rather figure this out on my own rather than take her into the docs. Thanks!


----------



## mama1803 (Mar 4, 2008)

Some kids with allergies get those dark circles under their eyes. My ds has dust and pollen allergies and during certain times of the year when his allergies flare up he gets the dark circles. Our allergist calls them allergic shiners.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama1803* 
Some kids with allergies get those dark circles under their eyes. My ds has dust and pollen allergies and during certain times of the year when his allergies flare up he gets the dark circles. Our allergist calls them allergic shiners.

Yep, I was going to mention this to. My DS used to get allergic shiners when he was younger too.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I was also going to mention allergies. I have shiners as we speak because I've not taken my meds for several days. And my 2yr old ds has them also and he has environmental allergies.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I've read of it being nutrient related, but not just one specific nutrient. With sleeping so much, you could look into iron deficiency, that's easy to test for (well, easy given it's a blood draw).

My DD's dark circles got a lot lighter when we cut out gluten and dairy. For us they aren't true allergies, they're intolerances, and well worth removing for us. I still have work to do with her digestion, her poop is too squishy still (but better than before) and when I get things just right, the dark circles are almost gone.


----------

